# How much should dental fillings cost?



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I've just been to the dentist for a check up and have been told that I need two Posterior Composite Fillings - one on my upper right molar and one on my upper left molar. The fillings are only going to be small (I think) and white in colour. I have been quoted £96 for one and £90 for the other which seems quite a lot to me. However it's many years since I last had a filling so I may be out of touch with what they cost. The treatment is private because it seems impossible to find a NHS dentist these days. I wonder if anyone has any recent experience of similar fillings and costs?


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I do not know about private treatment costs but these two links will help with finding a NHS dentist and NHS dental charges.

http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/AboutNHSservices/dentists/Pages/find-an-NHS-dentist.aspx

http://www.nhs.uk/NHSEngland/AboutNHSservices/dentists/Pages/nhs-dental-charges.aspx

The band 2 charge of £48 which covers fillings will be all you would pay, regardless of how many were needed.
hth

Harvey


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The higher charge is because you want a white filling which is more expensive than the ordinary filling you get.
The cost will be more even with the nhs.By choice I would have the white and private.I thought that the price quoted was rather reasonable. 

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Metal and free does it for me, zero cost on Pension credit, I don't see the point of white fillings, the only person who's going to get that close is the dentist and he doesn't care.


----------



## biggles777 (Jan 18, 2006)

I've just paid £ 90 for a white one at the back , was told its stronger than the old fashioned silver one , don't think i would be told a porkie pie by the dentist i've been going to same one for 30 years .


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Had four done last year in white , cost £46 on NHS.


----------



## Cyclewalkbob (Oct 18, 2011)

No NHS dentist by us.

Paid £175 in December for two fillings, both white composite, major work on front tooth as lost about 20% of bottom half of tooth.

Had to go back last week as front filling had come away!

Another £75!

That works out at £250 for half an hours work!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I'm on Denplan, third year now.
I found the world's best lady dentist after years of chancers. Brought my teeth up to scratch initially at cost but now pay £16 per month, visit 6 monthly for check and clean, any work is no extra charge. She 's already rescued two teeth that the NHS would have just pulled out.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I am about to have work done

You don't want to know how much

In the Thousands

However my smile will eclipse the sun   

Now I just need to know who I will smile at   

Aldra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

teal said:


> Had four done last year in white , cost £46 on NHS.


Is that £46 each or £46 for the whole lot? Either way I think I will start looking around a little more energetically for a NHS dentist.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

peribro said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> > Had four done last year in white , cost £46 on NHS.
> ...


Its £48 for as many fillings as are needed in a course of treatment. They don't have to be metal coloured either.



the NHS said:


> Band 2 course of treatment: £48.00
> 
> non-surgical periodontal treatment including root-planing, deep scaling, irrigation of periodontal pockets and subgingival curettage and all necessary scaling and polishing
> surgical periodontal treatment, including gingivectomy, gingivoplasty or removal of an operculum
> ...


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Check up, one x-ray, one filling, clean and polish. This month, total cost £149-00. Had to go private 5 years ago, no NHS available here.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

You lot have nothing to complain about, 3 inserts a few years ago cost me £4000 and I'm booked in for another £3000 of work this April.
Been a smoker since I was 14, result , receding gum disease - nothing to hold the teeth in. 
I' m not complaining about my losing most of my own teeth , that's nothing compared to some on here, just the cost of replacements.
Wondering if anyone has any experience of dental practices in say Bangkok or Phnom Penh as I've heard it's cheap.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We're with Denplan too, forced into it really when our NHS dentist went private, and there were no other NHS dentists left in our area.

There are some now though, NHS dentistry seems to be coming back around here, so we might find another reliable NHS dentist. Ours is very good, but we both normally only need a scale and polish and a check-up twice a year; £38 a month for both of us is a lot for just that.

Mind you, when my bridge broke, Denplan covered fitting a new one, which would have cost several hundred even on the NHS. So we're still undecided.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Easyriders said:


> Mind you, when my bridge broke, Denplan covered fitting a new one, which would have cost several hundred even on the NHS. So we're still undecided.


I suppose £209 is 'several hundred', although I would say 'two hundred'. :wink:

That is the cost of a bridge under the NHS.



the NHS said:


> Band 3 course of treatment: £209.00
> 
> •laboratory made porcelain or composite veneers, including acid etch retention
> •inlays, pinlays, onlays and palatal veneers, in alloys containing 60% or more fine gold, porcelain, composite resin and ceramics
> ...


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

peribro said:


> teal said:
> 
> 
> > Had four done last year in white , cost £46 on NHS.
> ...


That was for the whole lot.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Aldra - you'll be able to smile at your toyboy Dave P   

Joe


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's actually Barryd joedenise

But Dave comes a close second :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not even in the running


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ithink you might be   

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*back to dental matters*

Is there fire where there is smoke?? Amazing how many topics get hijacked to Aldra's toyboys!! Envious? Me? Never!

Back on the subject of dentists - dental work is much cheaper in France, especially the country towns, and I am told they are generally better than most. It can be hard to get an appointment, but if one has time...?

Viv


----------

